# الابداع في عزل الخرسانة والأسطح والمسابح والأرضيات



## سيار (21 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تتألف الخراسنة كما هو معلوم للجميع من الاسمنت والرمل ومواد رابطة وكما هو معروف للجميع أن مشكلة المياه تكون متواجدة في كل مكان 
تعتبر الخراسنة العادية ذات نفوذية عالية جدا وامتصاص كبير للماء 
هنالك الخراسنة المعالجة بمواد كيميائية لمنع امتصاص الماء 
لنتكلم أولا عن المواد المضافة الى الخرسانة قبل عملية الصب 
هنالك مواد تسمى سيكا وهي عبارة عن كربونات معالجة بحموض تستعمل على اساس أنها تمنع امتصاص الماء أو كما يقال أنها تعطي عزل للخراسنة من الماء 
هذه الطريقة لاتنفع لعزل الماء عادة يضاف مع الخراسنة مادة SBR أو مادة Acrylic كلا المادتين تعتبر جيدة ويمكن ان نستخدمهما 
في حالة المشاريع الكبيرة عادة يتم استخدام مادة Microsilica ( والتي سأتكلم عنها لاحقا ) تضاف هذه المادة للتخفيف من امتصاص الخرسانة للماء 
ويجب أن ننتبه الى نسبة SBR الى نسبة الاسمنت هنالك نسبة متعارف عليها يجب ان تكون نسبته بالنسبة للاسمنت 5 % من وزن الاسمنت 
ماهو دور مقويات الخرسانة والتي يكون من ضمنها SBR & Acrylic & PVA وتوابعهم 
لهذه المواد أهمية كبيرة أنها
1- تممنع تشقق الخراسنة لانها تحافظ على الماء وتعطيها الى الاسمنت ليكمل مرحلة تصلبه 
2- تساعد على تقوية الروابط بين جزيئات الاسمنت 
3- تشكل شبكة من مادة شبه مطاطية داخل الخرسانة تمنع أو تقلل من امتصاص الماء بنسبة 70 % 
4- تقوي التماسك بين جزيئات الاسمنت والذي بدوره يزيد من زيادة تحمل الضغط 
5- يزيد من قوة التصاق الاسمنت 
ولنا متابعة انشالله


----------



## م ب (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## بسامووو (23 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------

